# La Wire Wheels



## Guest (Nov 5, 2003)

I'v got a 95 cadillac deville and wanted to buy some fwd 100 spoke made by La Wire. I was just wondering how good of quality La Wires are.


----------



## SHAIN (Jun 27, 2003)

I've heard one person complain about L A wires on this site (said they leaked or came loose. cang't remember).But if it means anything to you the rap group above the law had a caddy that they rolled on LA's all the time.


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

LA wire wheel is one of the best wire wheels out there... good for hopping, good for show... good for everything... I would highly recommend them... the chrome lasts a long time also.


----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

i had a set of gold centered la. wires worst fuckin gold plating i ever seen.
la. wires are trash!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i know cause i own a set


----------



## Naughty T (Jan 1, 2002)

L.A. Wire is now Enzo... They are a good quality rim company...


----------



## Laylow™ (Jan 9, 2002)

ya i got a set and so far the RIM is holdin up...the knock offs on the other hand are shit...i had them for about 2 months and they already chiped....soo now im just waiting to see if LA WIRE aka now "enzo" will take them back...if not it will be the first and last set i buy from them. 



Last edited by C10 at Nov 6 2003, 11:52 AM


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

Go with the Mcleans. You will be much happier.


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

mcleans are the only way to go


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

man... you guys in florida and other states other than cali always get shitty stuff... or is it just the humidity? Example... luxor has been a good wire wheel here in L.A. with hoppers... good for hopping, chrome is beautiful, chrome lasts long... You people in other states always say you have problems, chrome wears, loose spokes, leaky spokes, etc... now the same about L.A. Wire wheel? So i'm wondering, is it the weather, people not knowing how to mount tires on them... or are you guys hitting the spokes when putting your knock off's on... just an observation... not trying to diss anyone.


----------



## Laylow™ (Jan 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Nov 6 2003, 12:01 PM
> *man... you guys in florida and other states other than cali always get shitty stuff... or is it just the humidity? Example... luxor has been a good wire wheel here in L.A. with hoppers... good for hopping, chrome is beautiful, chrome lasts long... You people in other states always say you have problems, chrome wears, loose spokes, leaky spokes, etc... now the same about L.A. Wire wheel? So i'm wondering, is it the weather, people not knowing how to mount tires on them... or are you guys hitting the spokes when putting your knock off's on... just an observation... not trying to diss anyone.*


 no its called shitty ass knock offs or the bastards just send the shitty shit to canada lol.


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by C10+Nov 6 2003, 12:09 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (C10 @ Nov 6 2003, 12:09 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Nacho Individuals LA_@Nov 6 2003, 12:01 PM
> *man... you guys in florida and other states other than cali always get shitty stuff... or is it just the humidity? Example... luxor has been a good wire wheel here in L.A. with hoppers... good for hopping, chrome is beautiful, chrome lasts long... You people in other states always say you have problems, chrome wears, loose spokes, leaky spokes, etc... now the same about L.A. Wire wheel? So i'm wondering, is it the weather, people not knowing how to mount tires on them... or are you guys hitting the spokes when putting your knock off's on... just an observation... not trying to diss anyone.*


no its called shitty ass knock offs or the bastards just send the shitty shit to canada lol.[/b][/quote]
very true... bc like i've said... LA Wire sells a lot over here in L.A. between L.A. Wire and Luxor... they own the market on the L.A. side... bc they are a few miles from L.A. and everyone always asks for those rims...


----------



## ChicanoCruiser (Feb 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by C10+Nov 6 2003, 11:09 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (C10 @ Nov 6 2003, 11:09 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Nacho Individuals LA_@Nov 6 2003, 12:01 PM
> *man... you guys in florida and other states other than cali always get shitty stuff... or is it just the humidity? Example... luxor has been a good wire wheel here in L.A. with hoppers... good for hopping, chrome is beautiful, chrome lasts long... You people in other states always say you have problems, chrome wears, loose spokes, leaky spokes, etc... now the same about L.A. Wire wheel? So i'm wondering, is it the weather, people not knowing how to mount tires on them... or are you guys hitting the spokes when putting your knock off's on... just an observation... not trying to diss anyone.*


no its called shitty ass knock offs or the bastards just send the shitty shit to canada lol.[/b][/quote]
i think they just send everyone else the defect rimz, most of the companies people shit on here are good out in cali


----------



## havok (Jan 30, 2003)

people have problems with fadding because they dont know how to clean them right and use the worng shit on them.


----------



## havok (Jan 30, 2003)

and they drive 10,000 miles in the rain and snow on cheap wheels.


----------



## Pak Man (Oct 14, 2001)

if you dont take care of your shit its gonna rust. :uh: Ive seen stamped Daytons rust cuz the guy never cleaned them.


----------



## Royal Image Prez NY (Sep 14, 2003)

I've never had a set of La's , but my boy had a set of triple golds, he never had a problem with um. I've owned Luxor 14x6 grphons, roadsters, and players and have had no complaints from any! Just ordered a cheap spare 100 spoke and it was "pinnacle" brand. let me just say I was very unhappy with this wire wheel. The wheel itself is so cheaply made, I swear to god it bends like soft lead along the outside, not to mention the cheap chrome plating. never again,some deals are not always gonna give quality, just my .02 cents, I care not if anyone brags about "pinnacles" I'm not!!!! I used to love seeing the la wires with the letters LA on the emblems, that was tight on like a 2 bar spinner, peace


----------



## clownin72 (Aug 9, 2002)

LA/Enzo needs to bring back the outlaw 80 spoke series with them fat ass thick spokes them bitches were tough


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:thumbsup: NO PROBLEMS WITH ANY OF MY L.A. WIRES



 IF ANYBODY WANTS TO CRY....BUY SOME REAL DAYTONS THEN


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Nov 6 2003, 10:53 AM
> *Go with the Mcleans. You will be much happier.*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Nov 6 2003, 11:54 AM
> *mcleans are the only way to go*


 I just got me a new set of Mcleans... cant go wrong with these...


----------



## titoislaidlow (Sep 10, 2001)

I have LA Wires and I live in INDIANA! (salt,dirt,shit) :uh: My chrome both on my spokes, hubs, and spinners have been great! I have had 0 problems w/ them rusting. I think you guys need to learn how to clean your rims and take care of them. :thumbsdown: cant buy wires and expect them to clean themselves. :angry:


----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by titoislaidlow_@Nov 7 2003, 03:34 PM
> *I have LA Wires and I live in INDIANA! (salt,dirt,shit) :uh: My chrome both on my spokes, hubs, and spinners have been great! I have had 0 problems w/ them rusting. I think you guys need to learn how to clean your rims and take care of them. :thumbsdown: cant buy wires and expect them to clean themselves. :angry:*


 when i had my all gold centered l.a wires i clean them thangs everyday.
but still quality of tohse rims ain't good at all not in my eyes they ain't.
if the spokes ain't stainless steel then you gonna have problems


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ChicanoCruiser+Nov 6 2003, 12:15 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ChicanoCruiser @ Nov 6 2003, 12:15 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think they just send everyone else the defect rimz, most of the companies people shit on here are good out in cali[/b][/quote]
thanks... because like i've said... the rims that people consider cheap i.e. "Luxor" to me is a very good rim here in L.A. you can hop the hell out of them. When the wire wheel companies didn't have 13x7 and 14x7, guess who they bought it from? Yep, LUXOR!!! so if you were rolling on Cali Wire, Supreme, Roadster, etc... there's 5 big companies in total... you are basically running a Luxor!!! hows that for thoughts.

P.S. learn how to treat your Gold and it will last... don't expect gold to last...


----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Nov 7 2003, 04:19 PM
> *"Luxor" to me is a very good rim here in L.A.*


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 
you have got ot be kidding


----------



## ChicanoCruiser (Feb 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Nov 7 2003, 09:19 AM
> *
> P.S. learn how to treat your Gold and it will last... don't expect gold to last...*


 very very true, dont expect some shit u find at walmart to keep it nice and bright

take care of your shit and itll take care of you


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dayton roller+Nov 7 2003, 10:59 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (dayton roller @ Nov 7 2003, 10:59 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Nacho Individuals LA_@Nov 7 2003, 04:19 PM
> *"Luxor" to me is a very good rim here in L.A.*


:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 
you have got ot be kidding[/b][/quote]
i'm not kidding... Luxor is on a lot of L.A. rides... chrome is top notch with luxor... The blue cutlass meme hopped at first had luxors... till we changed to some powder coated rims... If you take care of a rim it'll last... As said... luxor is a good rim no matter what people say... if not they wouldn't be in business as we speak... you guys just don't know how to take care of a rim or... your weather is different than ours, or you get cheap stuff sent out there and good stuff stays here?


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ChicanoCruiser+Nov 7 2003, 11:03 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ChicanoCruiser @ Nov 7 2003, 11:03 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Nacho Individuals LA_@Nov 7 2003, 09:19 AM
> *
> P.S. learn how to treat your Gold and it will last... don't expect gold to last...*


very very true, dont expect some shit u find at walmart to keep it nice and bright

take care of your shit and itll take care of you[/b][/quote]
yep...


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

anyone every gets their hands on the og la wire steering wheels hit me up,ive been wanting one for a long time :cheesy:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

well la wire are a thing of the past.....luxor is cool.....manly everyone will be the same cheap as shit wires in the next year are so ,another major factory has stop makin wire wheels...in the next year are so everything will be the same cause they now get the outers from the same shop..........expect blvd,mcleans,dayton, cruserwire wheel....everything going to be the same....prices sould hold at 200 a set...i dont see the rimms prices coming down...not yet...just remenber there bad shit out there...and they dump it all the time....you need to trust what ever shop you buy it from,cause there junk out there.....at sema i seen a guy sayin his wheels were the best,and hell match any price,,,,so im like can you match 45 a wheel ,hes like i dont know...he then ask me how many im like 60 wheels....well his boss came over and said who sells you at 45...im like mcleans/excalibur...he like ill those are shitty wheels,we used to sell them ,but to many promblens...im like so whats the price...he say 60 dollors each...im ok....but hay i put my sema pass and told him,,,i worked for mclean....man talkin about a red face...then i told him,his wheels were from nibo china,,and i could buy that junk for 32 dollors a wheel....i wasnt hating...i was just backin up my shit...its funny and how people need to lie to sell there shit these daysssss....oh well thats just one of the many sorry from this week at sema  oh did i tell you i fell asleep in a sripp club......thats a 1st 



Last edited by homeboyz at Nov 8 2003, 07:27 PM


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

I had three sets of LA wires, they were good rims. never had any problems aside from getting drunk and curbing one.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

talk about back from the dead..


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 7 2003, 01:08 AM~1258192
> *:thumbsup: NO PROBLEMS WITH ANY OF MY L.A. WIRES
> IF ANYBODY WANTS TO CRY....BUY SOME REAL DAYTONS THEN
> *


Right on!! I have a set of LA Wires about 6 years old. The chrome still looks good. They hold air. Spokes dont come loose/bend/rust/SUCK.


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppaPump_@Apr 10 2006, 04:25 PM~5213353
> *Right on!!    I have a set of LA Wires about 6 years old.  The chrome still looks good. They hold air. Spokes dont come loose/bend/rust/SUCK.
> *


i had a set of la wires that lasted about 5 years driving on them ... 

running 60 psi in them on my 64 .. and driving the shit outta them ... the last year i was delivering pizzas on them .. so i was really racking up the mileage there and getting really abusive

i would do it all over again ... la's are coo ... only thing was the eagles chipped after about 3 car washes ..


----------



## LAC'N_NOTHING (May 2, 2005)

i think the worst is being faded
and curbing a new set of daytons :uh:


----------

